

Why is American entrepreneurship is obsessed with chasing the next “unicorn”? - RachelZheng

This interview with the Founder of Endeavor,Linda Rotternberg intrigued me of how much a bubble Silicon Valley is(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;founderdating.com&#x2F;linda-rotternber-on-the-future-of-social-entrepreneurship&#x2F; ):<p>&quot;One of the problems I&#x27;m seeing with American entrepreneurship–it&#x27;s always about chasing the next &quot;unicorn.&quot;<p>Where is this obsession com from? And how can we change it?
======
troygoode
Investors chase unicorns because of the outsized returns they represent.
Entrepreneurs chase unicorns because that is what many/most investors are
looking for.

I'm not sure how to change this, or even that is _should_ be changed. There
are alternate methods of fundraising besides venture capital (bank loans,
bootstrapping, etc) available for non-unicorns.

